# Baking Soda vs. Baking Powder in Cupcakes



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I was wondering does anyone know why some cupcake recipes call for baking soda and others baking powder? What effect does it have on the cupcake?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

This will tell you something about baking soda and baking powder
Baking powder | Bowl of Plenty


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're both leaveners to lift the cake batter. 

They can be used singly or together depending on the other ingredients in the recipe and somewhat by how it will be worked and cooked. Buttermilk or vinegar are commonly included in recipes that use baking powder or look for some other acidic ingredient, such as cream of tartar.

Baking Soda is a base. It's coupled with acidic ingredients as acids and bases react to release carbon dioxide. It reacts as soon as it gets wet.

Baking powder is a base, often baking soda, and some powdered acids. Usually two types: one that reacts to moisture, and one that is heat activated. These two separate reactions are why it's called double acting baking powder. This is more commonly used where some extra lift is desired during baking and/or where there aren't acidic enough ingredients.


----------

